
Koudetat+ – Anyone can become an entrepreneur - joshguthrie
http://koudetat.co/
======
jbk
OK, for those who don't understand French, this is a kind of training programs
for entrepreneurs, so that "anyone can become an entrepreneur".

It seems to be one day per week, on the Saturday, from 10am to the night,
during 5 months. Lessons seems to speak about Theory, Cases, Exercises and
meetings with experienced entrepreneurs and mentors. It has an exam at the end
of it.

It's done by several people who are doing a French incubator, named TheFamily.

The name "KOUDETAT" is a game play on "coup d'état",
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coup_d%27%C3%A9tat](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coup_d%27%C3%A9tat)

------
apierre
The title sounds like a Bannatyne book. To be honest, I think France is
definitely the last country I would try to be an entrepreneur.

~~~
jeandlr
The mission of the fellow entrepreneurs, talents, public figures, hard workers
of a country in which they believe and like living is to turn things right,
not to give up...

This comment is a non-sense, especially if you don't know France so well from
the inside.

~~~
apierre
Je parle en connaissance de cause ;-) I am not saying the project is wrong,
far from it. I think you'd agree that France hasn't got the best fiscality or
entrepreneur spirit compared to what you can find in the UK/US.

~~~
jeandlr
I'm pretty disappointed then :(

Fiscality has never stopped anyone starting things. Issues actually appear on
the long run only.

Comparing US versus UK versus FR is a non-sense if your ambitions are global.
You can start anything in France. Money is cheap, Engineers 3x less expensive
than UK or US. And there are plenty of people unemployed looking for a great
purpose. It's a wonderful play-field for someone ambitious.

~~~
apierre
Have a look here:
[http://www.doingbusiness.org/rankings](http://www.doingbusiness.org/rankings)

France is 38th on the list, UK is 10th and the US is 4th for "ease of starting
up"

I am not sure engineers are 3x cheaper in France. Don't forget that the cost
of employment (and unemployment) are horrendous for businesses.

Don't get me wrong, I know plenty of entrepreneurs in France. They are very
talented, full of ambition and hard working but they all say it is very hard.
There is also a complex in France with money and success but that is another
debate.

Nobody said it is easy but it definitely helps if you live in an entrepreneur
friendly country, because you will meet people like you and start things
quicker.

~~~
c2prods
Seriously, I don't know where this "France is not entrepreneur friendly" rant
comes from.

France offers a tremendous amount of help to start, cost of employment is not
worse than any other developed country (yes there are a lot of taxes, but
salaries are lower because a lot of stuff is provided by the state) and
mentalities are evolving towards a more startup-friendly attitude.

The only problem of France are French people who don't believe in their own
country.

~~~
apierre
or in Hollande...

I agree with you that there is a trade-off with social advantages. NHS is not
as good as having a carte Vitale but I still prefer to live in London.

------
hisem
I recommend their youtube channel (in French):
[http://www.youtube.com/user/Startupfood](http://www.youtube.com/user/Startupfood)

They have some very interesting talks, in particular the KOUDETAT videos -
classes about startup-related subjects, from which I'm guessing they based
KOUDETAT+ - and the "Les barbares attaquent" (the barbarians attack) where
they explore the current disruption of a bunch of industries.

------
supermatt
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=ht...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http://koudetat.co/)

Edit: Rather annoyingly, on clicking this link it translates to english and
then reverts back to french onload! Ah well, I tried to help!

~~~
c2prods
I copied and pasted the text in translate, and here it is:

All fundamental to dive into the world of entrepreneurship Every Saturday " It
begins to age when we stop learning . "

\- Japanese Proverb 10h - 12h - Theory 12h - 14h - Lunch Box & Brain Game 14h
- 17h - Atomic Skills 17h - 19h - Always Be Closing 19h - XXh - Open Chill '
House - up to 00h if you want! theory "Theory is when you know everything and
nothing works. Practice is when everything works and nobody knows why . " \-
Albert Einstein 1 - The entrepreneur, the businessman and the manager 2 - Your
solution is not my fucking problem! 3 - The challenges of the future 4 - What
is the valuation of a startup ? 5 - There is a mover advantages Last 6 - The
cofounder dilemma 7 - Roots & Cultures 8 - Follow the money 9 - The Art of
Pitch 10 - Growth Obsession 11 - I want to be a Billionaire 12 - Exponentials
Opportunities 13 - Unfair Advantages 14 - Artificial Intelligence 15 - Be a
CEO 16 - The Hacker Mindset 17 - Ego & Founders 18 - Power Struggle , winning
an unfair game 19 - Who do you want to kill today? 20 - Entrepreneurship Makes
the world a better place lunch Boxes "After a good dinner one no longer wants
it to anyone , not even his own family. "

\- Oscar Wilde We eat and makes paris , we summon his instincts and the
capacity for strategic thinking we confront . One learns to risk money by
exercising the bet. It also expressed its questions, doubts etc. . At the end
of the semester, the winner takes ALL : winner takes all - as in real life.
The team plays out of competition thefamily . Also on the menu, programs I
dare you to ;) Atomic Skills " Twenty times on put your handiwork : Polish it
constantly and repolish it ; Add sometimes , and often clear . " \- Nicolas
Boileau From 0 to 1 , are valuable knowledge that Contractor must master .
Forget the conventional definitions and lessons because 0-1 , the rules are
not the same ! FINANCE & CASH FLOWS FROM 0 TO 1-4 sessions FUNDRAISING FROM 0
TO 1 to 2 sessions LEGAL FROM 0 TO 1-4 sessions BUSINESS MODELS FROM 0 TO 1 to
2 sessions SALES FROM 0 TO 1 to 2 sessions SCIENTIFIC DATA FROM 0 TO 1-4
sessions DESIGN FROM 0 TO 1 to 2 sessions Always Be Closing "You call yourself
a salesman , you son of a bitch ? " \- Blake in Glengarry Glen Ross Community
workshops on the art of pitch , the ability to know how to sell and convince.
OPEN CHILL 18 - ... Reading , networking, discussion, group work, hacking
workshop your homework " When you do something , you know that you against
those who want to do the same , those who want to do the opposite and the vast
majority of those who want to do nothing . " \- Confucius \- Making products
quickly ( not hack & coding encoder Version ) \- Or out of building skills if
you know coding ( become less shy )

KOUDETAT MORE Most people think that entrepreneurs are born - this is a
mistake. "She has not the makings of an entrepreneur ", " it does not have the
shoulders to mount the box " we often hear . At alleged extra- lucid powers
thefamily replies: it takes years to judge the quality and potential of a
person. One is not born entrepreneur , you become ;) Being an entrepreneur is
learning to do unnatural things , naturally. Learn to ignore what others think
of themselves, learn from failure and bounce back quickly , learn to transform
stress into opportunities ... This effort takes time to several failures . A
good theoretical preparation and intensive training to your allies fierce
motivation are the best ways to raccoucir the path to excellence. This is what
KOUDETAT offers: Solid theoretical foundation that will give you the right
thought patterns Detailed facts and meet with exceptional founders Practices
and put exercises intensive situations Bibliographies & biographies by subject
Not to mention : The opportunity to meet ambitious people you Work in an
exceptional place and kept secret Work culture and excellence Openness to the
richness of different life stories

WHAT YOU CAN EXPECT Koudetat

Testimonials enthusiastic students following a course Osama

TEAM Osama Ammar Prof. Chief Entrepreneur, business angel and teacher at
Sciences Po Osama anime most KOUDETAT workshops - aimed at startups thefamily
, whose videos are online . Is the following interventions which suggested the
idea of ​​creating KOUDETAT + community : training open to the public release
. Osama is not expert or mentor, but he is a barbarian of innovation, a
benevolent guru a Gargantua entrepreneurship and most importantly, a lover of
knowledge. Erika Batista Fairy Pedagogy Erika is a trained lawyer and an MBA
in innovation. It comes from the Dominican Republic and is passionate about
new technologies. It was she who answers to existential questions such as
emails . It is also thanks to her that Osama may have beautiful teaching
materials. When Erika loose its slides is to go dancing on reggaeton . She
still has her accent after 2 years in France , for all to enjoy . Alice Zagury
The Energizer President of thefamily , that's 4 years that Alice said that
France , too, can take the chance and go for innovative startups. Alice
breathes energy and good humor , especially when it leads the group workshops
. It is appreciated for his outspokenness . His feedback often start with "
Jt'explique guy " before moving onto more constructive. Hugo Amsellem
connector Hugo started his startup before joining thefamily in order to
contribute to the exploration of "Dark Matter" : the search for an unexpected
deal flow . It will be the matchmaker , the creator of opportunities , super
booster serendipity . He loves music and people. Curious , funny and
empathetic , it connects well with Hugo.

FAQ WHAT IS THE SELECTION PROCESS ? No entry selection - Anyone can be an
Entrepreneur Everyone will be given the chance to demonstrate that it has the
potential to become an entrepreneur in the program. This does not mean that
everyone will become an entrepreneur, but we reject the Franco- French system
absurd and other discriminating selections folders. The honor will be
distinguished by his work, his motivation and thus the best possible start the
long road to success. Hurry as places will go to more spontaneous ! WHAT ARE
THE DIFFERENT OPTIONS TO FOLLOW KOOUDETAT + ? Possibkes three options : ( 1 )
Kounnecté (2) KOUAKOU ( 3 ) Toutdunkou ( 1 ) KOUNNECTE Cost: 200 euros per
month to the start of each month , without commitment because anytime you can
decide to stop following classes without justification. You can access course
( Theory Atomic 10am to 12pm and from 14h to 17h Skills ) as well as support
via email, but not practical workshops. (2) KOUAKOU Cost: 600 euros at the
beginning of each month without commitment because anytime you can decide to
stop following classes without justification. You have access to the entire
device : the face courses and commuanuté . ( 3 ) TOUTDUNKOU Cost: 2500 euros
paid at registration by credit card, bank transfer or check ( or 500 euros per
month). You have access to the entire device : the face courses and commuanuté
.

KOUDETAT ISSUES THERE A DEGREE ? No. However, access to the alumni group is
only possible if you confirm the final exam.

HOW TO GET THE VALIDATION PROGRAM ? There is a review ! To enter the community
Alumni KOUDETAT + , you must validate acquired by conquering the jury final
selection . WHAT ARE THE DATES ? From March 1 to July 26 , every Saturday from
10h to 19h . COURSE WHERE HAVE PLACE ? In Paris center! WHO IS KOUDETAT + ? To
all those who feel concerned ! Regardless of age , sex , education , political
and musical directions . BUT WHO IS BEHIND THIS COUP ? This is thefamily !
Launched in 2013 by three partners : Alice Zagury Osama Ammar and Nicolas
Colin is even those that offer education , privileges and capital to more than
80 startups in France .

I REGISTER ! The number of places is limited , hurry up ! KOUAKOU Formula
without commitment € 600 / month All the benefits of Koudetat without
commitment Kounnecté The distance formula € 200 / month Start whenever you
want All online courses ToutdunKou Formula -sighted € 500 / month Five months
of intensive training in one fell swoop € 2,500 for registration , 20 %
discount You can also pay by check or bank transfer

------
gadders
If you want to become an entrepreneur, you should move to London.

They don't even have a word for entrepreneur in French.

~~~
damon_c
Although, now that you mention it, "entrepreneur" kind of sounds French.

~~~
pazimzadeh
Yes, it is.

"French, from Old French, from entreprendre, to undertake;"

[http://www.thefreedictionary.com/entrepreneur](http://www.thefreedictionary.com/entrepreneur)

------
tbarbugli
Is that normal that I get the french version of the website?

~~~
yardie
Yes, it's a french website about entrepreneurship in France. It would be the
same if you went to a Spanish or German website as well.

